
Node.js Is Cancer (2011) - jandeboevrie
http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2011/10/node-js-is-cancer.html
======
akmittal
I was expecting this to include dependency issues (node_module). I guess by
now every developer know about not doing CPU intensive stuff inside node main
thread. Using TypeScript helps in avoiding JavaScript gotchas.

I created the same Fibonacci server in Golang, That also doesn't do much
better either unless we implement concurrency.

I created the same

------
gitgud
This article is great, but is CGI and static servers really the pinnacle of
technology?

I think NodeJS accepts that no single webserver is capable of scaling to
millions of concurrent users. So the solution is to just run more instances of
them...

------
Dahoon
That was a surprisingly good read.

